# Connect Direct to Slingbox?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I was looking through Chrome extensions today and I came across one for the Sling player.
It connects me to Sling Media's site to log in to my Sling Adapter (edited)
I figured out that it was using the email address associated with my Dish account, and I got the password reset so I can log in directly on Sling's site.
I can then see my Sling Adapter, but it asks for a password that I don't have.
I tried my Dish password and the serial number of the Sling Adapter, but no glory.

Soooo close, and yet so far.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Marlin Guy said:


> I was looking through Chrome extensions today and I came across one for the Sling player.
> It connects me to Sling Media's site to log in to my Slingbox.
> I figured out that it was using the email address associated with my Dish account, and I got the password reset so I can log in directly on Sling's site.
> I can then see my Slingbox, but it asks for a password that I don't have.
> ...


Are you using a Sling Adapter or a Sling Box?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry, Sling Adapter. The one that connects to the Hopper.

I know the official answer. I'm supposed to log in via Dish Online.
I'm not looking for that.
I'm already up to the point that my browser sees the Sling Adapter labeled "Den', I just need to know the default password scheme and get connected to it.

Sneaky of Dish to use my e-mail address to create a Sling account on my behalf. The password reset was a breeze. :lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's where I'm going.
http://watch.slingbox.com/watch/sling_player


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Sorry, Sling Adapter. The one that connects to the Hopper.
> 
> I know the official answer. I'm supposed to log in via Dish Online.
> I'm not looking for that.
> ...


 Mine says "family room", they still think I have a 922. No dice logging in with the Hopper.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

356B said:


> Mine says "family room", they still think I have a 922. No dice logging in with the Hopper.


The name should be the same as what you called your Hopper.

The password may be 'admin'.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

James Long said:


> The name should be the same as what you called your Hopper.
> 
> The password may be 'admin'.


"admin" wins! 
Now I feel really dumb for not trying that. :grin:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's way better than Dish's interface!

Scalable pop-out frame, on-screen remote. MUCH better!


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

and I can't find a way to change settings to point to the Hopper...


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Good call James, "admin" works, it still thinks I have a 922 though....but I have video if wanted.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> That's way better than Dish's interface!
> 
> Scalable pop-out frame, on-screen remote. MUCH better!


Awesome! Thank you!

I just got mine working as well. I wonder what happens if you change the password to something besides "admin"? Would the dish app (android) stop working?


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I am pretty jeolous. I have had a Slingbox until I got a Hopper. I really like the slingplayer interface as well. Unfortunately I already have a Sling account with my older Solo on it. I haven't figured out how to add the Sling Adapter. I need to find the Sling ID, but I can't figure out where it is. Does anyone know? 

I am able to see the sling adapter from the sling player, but the sling player says that it is not compatible with the sling adapter.

I would really like to be able to use my Sling App on my android and windows apps. Any one have an idea how to make this work when you already have a sling account?


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

Marlin Guy,
Were you able to see your DVR recordings or just watch live TV? I can't seem to find recordings anywhere...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I really don't understand why Dish did not choose to use the watch.slingbox.com web site for its interface in the first place. I have never had a technical problem of any kind using my Slingbox PRO-HD and it seemed so straightforward to just have the adapters programmed to use that site.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I am able to log in to the Sling site, and it shows my DISHVIP722K.

But unfortunately admin does not work for a password. Neither do any of the others I tried.

At least I was able to change my email and password to match my current ones at MyDish.com. This will simplify my login to Dish Remote Access. I sure hope they keep DRA. It works a lot better than DOL.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

TD22057 said:


> Marlin Guy,
> Were you able to see your DVR recordings or just watch live TV? I can't seem to find recordings anywhere...


No recordings that way. Just live TV.


----------

